
Facebook users in Romania see content related to street protests reviewed - paganel
http://www.business-review.eu/news/certain-facebook-users-in-romania-see-content-related-to-street-protests-reviewed-under-community-standards-153255
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15790687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15790687).
This was a hard tie to break but the other one was posted earlier, so we'll go
with that.

